# when is it time to add a second hive body?



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

i would say to wait until at least 8 are drawn 

also every hive and every season is different - so to say "by this time of year ...." is kinda off 

if you add them before they draw out the frames they will never draw them out 
what i would do at this point is move some outer frames in and move frames that are all honey/syrup to the outter edge - this makes them draw out the undrawn frames and gives the queen more space to lay eggs - once they fill out about 7-8 frames for brood give the next box -

also they will only move up if they have the poputation to do so --- they will not let the queen lay eggs where there is not enough bees to keep brood warn and feed them - after about 4-5 weeks on a package install


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes just what concrete mentioned is what i would do or they will not draw out the frames in the first box if you add the second box now! Good Luck!


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

No need for concern; they have plenty of time to draw comb. Adding undrawn frames/supers does nothing for a 'greater sense of urgency'. They march to the beat of their own drummer, and mother nature. 

They will keep drawing comb as long as they have a nectar flow... natural or sugar water. They will expand when they have the numbers to do so. Your hive is still a baby. Give them some time. They will get it done.

When 8 of 10 are drawn is the general rule. You can move some around, but never split the brood nest frames. 

They tend to build up faster with less empty space when they are young vs. more.


----------



## nkhd1 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have been told to move an empty frame from the outside to the center to speed up there lateral movement.
Does this work?


----------



## sfamous (Mar 30, 2010)

OK, CBz advice seems to make sense to me....I will try and move undrawn frames nearer the center, WITHOUT splitting up the brood frame cluster....hopefully that will work....I am feeding 1:1 syrup continuously, along with Megabee pollen patties....I am hopeful they will start getting more done after the first round of brood hatches soon....


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

sfamous, seems like we are at least a week behind down here, due to the weather. You should take that into consideration. Also if it has been cool most of April up there, they have to stay closer to the brood to keep it warm, and from getting chilled. I'll wager as weather warms up, and brood nest loosens up, your package will explode with bees, and they'll really get to work. 
Regards,
Steven


----------



## sfamous (Mar 30, 2010)

weather's been crazy here over April...it's been more like March should be...warm spells....cold spells....blustery some days, really nice some days.
I appreciate the words of reassurance/help from all on the forum...it means a great deal to know he/she has the support of good beeks to prop him/her up. I am also finding it much easier to be more confident about interpreting what I'm seeing on the frames....it makes me feel empowered to see a frame and KNOW whether it's right or not...it takes practice and lots of help to get that.

Scott


----------

